# Stila Must Haves



## RedRibbon (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey everyone 

I'm quite a noob to Stila makeup and am going to the warehouse sale in London on Tuesday and was hoping that you kind ladies could share your knowledge as to which products from Stila are worth purchasing

Thank you


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 27, 2009)

you HAVE to get the convertible colors, especially gerbera. You can use it for your cheeks and lips, but mostly I use it for my cheeks. it's the best creme blush out there.

I heard kitten e/s is a must-have. I've never tried it myself, but heard good things about it

also stock up on kajal liners, they are one of the best pencil liners out there in the market.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 27, 2009)

I agree on the convertible colours, they are lovely!

Many of the eyeshadows have a lovely, almost creamy texture.

The smudge pots are gorgeous.

A lot of people like the Kajal pencils, but they smudge pretty badly on me.

I'm also a fan of the bronzing powders.


----------



## User38 (Jun 27, 2009)

Smudge pots in all the colors and the cream convertible colors, especially Gerbera and Fuschia!  I still love the gold highlighters but I believe these are discontinued (I have a few stashed away..lol).. and the ES which are really wonderful.  Kitten -- lots of dupes out there for this but it is a lovely and wearable color


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

definitely LOVE LOVE the kitten e/s. I always use it for my everyday look. Another must have is the kajal eyeliner. It goes on so smoooth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love their lip glazes.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAtFirstSight* 

 
_you HAVE to get the convertible colors, especially gerbera. You can use it for your cheeks and lips, but mostly I use it for my cheeks. it's the best creme blush out there.

I heard kitten e/s is a must-have. I've never tried it myself, but heard good things about it

also stock up on kajal liners, they are one of the best pencil liners out there in the market. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that colour WOC friendly? I'm deffo going to stock up on the eye liners as I use them everyday and mine are running out really fast.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I agree on the convertible colours, they are lovely!

Many of the eyeshadows have a lovely, almost creamy texture.

The smudge pots are gorgeous.

A lot of people like the Kajal pencils, but they smudge pretty badly on me.

I'm also a fan of the bronzing powders._

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you use the smudge pots? Are they just like the gel liners from Mac and BB?  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Smudge pots in all the colors and the cream convertible colors, especially Gerbera and Fuschia!  I still love the gold highlighters but I believe these are discontinued (I have a few stashed away..lol).. and the ES which are really wonderful.  Kitten -- lots of dupes out there for this but it is a lovely and wearable color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'v heard a lot about Kitten and really want to pick one of these up, I might as well get two seeing as the stuff will be greatly reduced and if it's a bit light I can use it as a highlighter.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizzvaine* 

 
_definitely LOVE LOVE the kitten e/s. I always use it for my everyday look. Another must have is the kajal eyeliner. It goes on so smoooth! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love their lip glazes._

 
Is the liner a pencil one? How well do the lip glazes show up on the lips? Are they just sheer or do you get more colour?

Does anyone know how well the eyeshadows show up on Indian/darker skins?

I'll trawl the boards to find some swatches but thank you ladies so much


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 28, 2009)

Oooh, whilst I'm here, do any of you ladies know of a Stila eyeshadow which is the same colour as the one I've squared in red.  That's quite an accurate colour in the photo but the brown is a bit more pigmented/slightly shimmered.


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Is the liner a pencil one? How well do the lip glazes show up on the lips? Are they just sheer or do you get more colour?

Does anyone know how well the eyeshadows show up on Indian/darker skins?

I'll trawl the boards to find some swatches but thank you ladies so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 
It's pretty sheer.. it's shiny!  I find it very expensive though.. It's nice and all that but i couldnt justify spending $20++ on a lipglaze.

The liner is like a pencil one but it's really creamy compared to other pencil eyeliner. 

The eyeshadows are pretty pigmented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are a lot of color selections.. You can buy the ones that come in palettes. Not sure though which shows up good in your shade. I think Kitten looks good on almost every shade.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizzvaine* 

 
_It's pretty sheer.. it's shiny!  I find it very expensive though.. It's nice and all that but i couldnt justify spending $20++ on a lipglaze.

The liner is like a pencil one but it's really creamy compared to other pencil eyeliner. 

The eyeshadows are pretty pigmented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are a lot of color selections.. You can buy the ones that come in palettes. Not sure though which shows up good in your shade. I think Kitten looks good on almost every shade._

 
I'm deffo going to pick up a few, it's hard to see the actual colour online seeing as each computer I use and each photo shows the colour a bit different.  I'll probably pick up quite a few of them seeing as they will be reduced so it won't be a great loss.

I'm going to buy the pencils in bulk I think as I've heard they're better than the UD ones and I'd hate to buy one and then find they're great only to be not able to buy them anymore.

I think I will buy the individual eyeshadow pans and then glue them into a dvd case as I have so many cases which are not being used


----------



## rbella (Jun 30, 2009)

Kitten is definitely a must have. Also, the 24 karat bronzer, Illuminating tinted moisturizer and the new 24 karat lipglosses.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 30, 2009)

My Stila can't live without it list

All the Kajal liners, but especially topaz, onxy & tigers eye
-These are best for rimming the eye with, they are super creamy and smudge like a dream.

Smudge pots in grey, bronze, black & pomagrante
-Smudge pots are awesome! They are a cream based shadow/liner/base. You can line the eye with them, smudge them out and do a whole eye with just one product!

Shadows in Twig, Jeezabel, Cloud, Kitten, Wheat & Sun
-Stila shadows are huge (twice the size of MAC & very pigmented and creamy, stay away from the duo's though... although pretty in the pan they are not as high quality as the single shadows. They are going to be DC'd soon.)
#9, #7 #4 & #15 brush... Stila brushes are amazing! They are very high quality and last for years.

I also like the Illuminating concealers and the illuminating tinted moistizer, both are wonderful products as well that give a very dewy natural look to the skin!

The glosses are okay, I do wear the one's I have.. but I like other brands more.

Hope that helps!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm back from the sale now and have done quite well considering I only spent £37 quid. 

I didn't get any convertible colours as they only had gerbera, poppy and camelia and gerbera looked too orange for my skin.  They had peony which was unboxed and the container was scratched and it had been swatched many times, I would have bought it if it was unswatched.  I've just seen some swatches of gerbera on karlasugar now and it still looks like it wouldn't suit me.

Anyway, I did manage to get a purple smudgepot for £1.50.

I'm going to do a blog entry about my whole experience


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 30, 2009)

The CCs are great as a base for blush or MSFs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to use Lillium and then put Albatross over it. 
ANY of the liquid highlighters are yum in my book.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_The CCs are great as a base for blush or MSFs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to use Lillium and then put Albatross over it. 
ANY of the liquid highlighters are yum in my book. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't see any of them there and I made a mistake in my other post, I meant all they had was gladiola which was far too orange for me, I wish wish wish they had peony in a box as I would have bought 2/3 of them!


----------



## anita22 (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm back from the sale now and have done quite well considering I only spent £37 quid. 

I didn't get any convertible colours as they only had gerbera, poppy and camelia and gerbera looked too orange for my skin.  They had peony which was unboxed and the container was scratched and it had been swatched many times, I would have bought it if it was unswatched.  I've just seen some swatches of gerbera on karlasugar now and it still looks like it wouldn't suit me.

Anyway, I did manage to get a purple smudgepot for £1.50.

I'm going to do a blog entry about my whole experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds awesome!! I really wanted to go to the sale, but I had a friend visiting from overseas. Ah well. Next time there's a big makeup sale on in London we should have a Specktra meetup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We can tag team to scout out the best deals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like you did well though!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jul 27, 2009)

Smudgepots are awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just bought Kitten e/s the other day and OMG...I want to use it every day lol. I *love* it.


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 11, 2009)

I think I may prefer Stila smudge pots over MAC's fluidlines!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Sounds awesome!! I really wanted to go to the sale, but I had a friend visiting from overseas. Ah well. Next time there's a big makeup sale on in London we should have a Specktra meetup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. We can tag team to scout out the best deals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sounds like you did well though!_

 





@tag team, we really should but sample sales are so rare in London, boo!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Smudgepots are awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just bought Kitten e/s the other day and OMG...I want to use it every day lol. I *love* it._

 
I bought the Kitten palette from ebay for about £10.00 all in and the actual kitten shade had been untouched, I am loving it so far!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aphrael* 

 
_I think I may prefer Stila smudge pots over MAC's fluidlines!_

 
I only have BB gel liners as they were the first ones I bought and if it aint broke, dont fix it.  

I still havent worked up the guts to use my Stila smudgepots, I think the name is putting me off because I suck at doing a smudgey eye and my mind wont realise that I can just use it as liner.

Sorry for the lack of any apostrophes in this message, my apostrophe button is being really funny, whenever I press it, it goes to quickfind


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree with the convertible colors:  gerbera and petunia are absolute faves and colors that can't be easily duplicated 
Kitten eyeshadow is a must as well as its their most popular shade 
I would try one of the lipglazes, it is after all the original click tube lipgloss 
i heard their smudgepots are good but I've never tried one


----------



## cno64 (Apr 16, 2010)

I couldn't manage without the following Stila products:
*Eyeshadows:*
Cloud - shimmery light-to-medium grayed taupe; great lid shade with MAC French Grey
Slate - shimmery medium dove gray; it could be more pigmented, but it's still lovely
Ebony - dense deep matte black; I use it to set my MAC Blacktrack liner, and it stays on better than MAC Carbon
Grace - lovely  medium shimmery mauve/brown/taupe; a good stand-in for MAC Style Snob
*Lipstains(Lip Rouges):*
Beam - bright fuchsia pink, with maybe a few purple molecules; it's easy to apply with the marker style applicator and stays on very well, but it tends to dry out rather quickly
Pout - deep blue red; gorgeous color, but you have to smooth this one out, with a damp finger or sponge, immediately upon application, or you can easily get the dreaded "clown mouth" look.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am still fairly new to Stila myself but the Jeweled lipstain from Barbie is one of my favorite pink shades.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Apr 17, 2010)

Okay I have to share this!!! Okay so Stila put out these new waterproof eyeliners, and I am skeptical cause the kajals I do like but smudge like hell on me so I have to layer it so it will stay on. But anyways I swatched these and not only are the colors gorgeous but the staying power is fantastic!! I swatched them then after like not even a minute I went to run my finger on top, did not budge at all! Even makeup remover took a try or 2 to get them off. I bought every one except the green since green eyeliner I have enough of and I wouldn't wear it all that often.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any swatches of or thoughts on Stila Viola eyeshadow? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I've developed a serious lemming for that one!


----------



## RedRibbon (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

I've had my Stila stuff for quite some time now so I thought I'd let you know how I got on with them.

If you want to see photos then you can find them on my blog under the "stila" label.

I have the *noire eyeshadow quad* which is fabulously pigmented, even on WOC skin and without a primer.  It has a light pink shadow which is the best pink shadow I have ever used.  The colours are not matte and I would advise using them for nights out instead of work, the black is glittery and looks great when you smoke it out.  

I have the *kajal eye pencils* in Topaz and Amethyst.  Topaz is a nice nudey colour and Amethyst is purple.  They are the creamiest mofos I have ever used, Topaz takes a bit of getting used to as you can lay it on too thick but I didn't have that problem with Amethyst because it's easier to smudge a darker colour into your lashes.  I'd recommend them to anyone...my only regret is not getting a pencil in Onyx when I had the change..still, there is always Ebay or trips to America..

I have *smudgepots in jade, purple and black*.  I have only used jade and it caused me issues.  Not because it is a crap product but because I didn't know how best to use it but now I've figured it out, you can use it as a cream liner and smudge it out or as a liner..a Bobbi Brown type eyeliner brush works best.  I haven't used the purple or black yet as I'm working through my Bobbi Brown dark liners.

I have *lipglazes in mocha and melon mint*.  Mocha smells really funny, you know like raw cocoa powder? Like that.  It also tastes the same.  They go on very sheer so if you have pigmented lips, you may need a lippy under it.  I don't think I would buy these again as they are quite sticky.  They do however, last ages and the brush isn't messy.

I have a tester of the *powder highlighter*.  I use this quite a bit and I find it works best with fingers as it's pretty light.  It would work better on lighter skins as I have to use a fair bit on my skintone.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 3, 2010)

I am a noob in Stila as well.
The other week, I went to Nordstrom's Rack and picked up the Cheek Color pan in Cream. It's an absolute gorgeous color!


----------



## hil34 (Jun 6, 2010)

I got a ton of stila eyeshadow pans for only about seven dollars from nordstrom rack last month. Now I have a full a full eight pan palette and another shadow I'm going to put in a palette once I get more colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the one I just got is called starlight and it is GOREGOUS!!!


----------



## cno64 (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hil34* 

 
_I got a ton of stila eyeshadow pans for only about seven dollars from nordstrom rack last month._

 
What a break!
I'm kind of envious, because I've recently discovered Stila shadows, and they are gorgeous.
I'm wearing Tone today, and it is the absolutely perfect matte neutral plum. It really makes my green eyes pop.
I also love Viola, which to me is a deeper version of MAC's beautiful Hypnotizing.
Other Stila favorites are Grace, Cloud, and Slate.


----------



## User38 (Jun 6, 2010)

my Stila must have is Cloud ES and #1 Bronzer


----------



## winwin (Jul 12, 2010)

I think the convertible colors are a must have. All of the colors are really lovely.


----------



## lipglossdiaries (Jul 19, 2010)

CC's in Gerbera and Petunia, lip glazes in Kitten, grapefruit and strawberry, smudge pots in any shade, and kitten eyeshadow of course!
I've heard that the matte bronzing powder is great too.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jul 19, 2010)

Stila Barbie can


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 22, 2010)

The bronze smudgepot is my absolute favourite - definitely a must have!


----------



## gsbn (Aug 13, 2010)

Starlight eyeshadow is lovely!


----------



## Fluffyloo (Dec 15, 2011)

Kitten e/s
  	Lip Glaze (metal tube)
  	Complete Coverage was the greatest foundation ever made....couldn't believe they discontinued it!


----------



## arvika (Dec 17, 2011)

Why hasn't anyone mentioned Diamond Lil eyeshadow yet?!


----------



## coffee1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I love the black smudgepot!


----------



## WumpsQuill (Jun 21, 2012)

Ooo...you guys are making me want to try a million other Stila products.  I have always loved the Lip Glazes (not too sticky, but sticky enough that there's a little better staying power).  And lately I've been really into One Step Bronze.  Anyone try the Perfect and Correct foundation?  I'd love to try it, but 44$ seems a bit pricey so I want to know if it's worth it.


----------



## texasmommy (Jul 14, 2012)

Kitten e/s is the only Stila product I love. I've gone through one and it took a long time!


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 17, 2012)

I find color preference to be idiosyncratic, what I love may be meh for you, but as a general rule, I have yet to meet a Stila e/s that wasn't at least moderately pigmented (almost all are true to pan, what you see is what you get) very smooth buttery texture and easy to blend.  I find almost any of their palettes to be very utilitarian, if the color scheme appeals to you, you will love it.  So, while I can't recommend a specific palette because you would need to pick the colors you find work for you, I would say everyone should try a palette, that is what Stila does very, very well.  I have not tried the huge palettes that look like color wheels, but if I ever find one at a discount, I will snap it up and I may even get one full price.

  	I have the Blanc and Noir palettes and they are great for travel, the shades are quite versatile. 

  	I have never tried the convertible lip colors, I may do that soon.

  	I hate the clicky lip gloss pen thingies.  Just not for me.

  	The smudge pots are definitely comparable to fluidlines, great gel liners that set with great staying power and no smudging at all for me, no flaking or fading.  Color stays true to the one you see in the pot.


----------



## Neicy (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone like the primer in Taffy? Does it dry up like paint pots?


----------



## BluEyeDoc (Aug 23, 2012)

I recently bought the Taffy primer and while I hate to say it because I typically love Stila products, I think I actually really hate it.  It's a good neutral color and it covers redness and evens the tone of the lid very well, but it dries down so fast that immediately after you put it on the lid you end up tugging on your skin and it's really unpleasant.  I tried with a flat brush initially and then my finger thinking the warmth of my hand might help, but I haven't had much luck.  I will say that it does do a really nice job of preventing creasing, but I'd rather deal with creased shadow or just go back to other primers to prevent all the wrinkles I'm getting by tugging on my eyelids to blend that stuff.


----------



## glammy girl (Aug 25, 2012)

Kitten eyeshadow


----------



## cno64 (Aug 25, 2012)

RedRibbon said:


>


  	You might give Grace a look. It may be more shimmery than your shadow, but it's a lovely warm brown, with mauve undertones.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Aug 25, 2012)

Stila Stay All Day waterproof eyeliner!!! It is my all time favorite liquid liner and has the BEST tip for easy application, Ive tried a few others but I just stopped buying other liquid liners because this one is so good!


----------



## shades of blue (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello.  Those of you who wear the Stila Powder Foundation, could you please share what shade you wear and then what shade you are in MAC or any other brand? I am trying to figure out what shade I might be in the Stila powder - I am about a NW 10 in MAC.

  	Thank you so much!!


----------



## katred (Oct 18, 2012)

For some reason, I've fallen totally in love with Stila's eye liners. I love all the formulas. They've become my new go-to.


----------



## BuickMackane (Oct 25, 2012)

Cloud E/S - a shimmery light taupe. a lot cooler than other taupes I have.
  	Irma la Douce E/S - olive green! enough said 

  	Both shadows are extremely pigmented and a dream to work with.

  	Hint blush - a light nude colour that pulls ever so slightly pink on me. Beautiful everyday blush, practically idiot-proof (which is one of the reasons I love it. lol). It's quite a light colour so I don't know if it would show on darker skintones.

  	I'm not sure if Stila still makes these shades but they regularly crop up on places like Strawberrynet and Evilbay.


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 18, 2012)

I love that they put out Valentine's Day edition blushes. I'm a sucker for anything with hearts and anything holiday themed.


----------



## erin00312 (Dec 30, 2012)

really anything stila kitten, but i also like their lip liners


----------



## futurestrength (Feb 27, 2013)

The kajal liner is everything!!! Literally! And the blush/lip color in peony too


----------



## niketyi (Apr 15, 2013)

I've been hearing many rave about their liquid lip colors!


----------



## tiffabutt (Mar 13, 2014)

Bringing this thread back from the dead because I just took advantage of the 25% off sale Stila is having online. I don't think I have any Stila in my stash right now. Whoo! I bought a convertible color in peony and the all day liquid eyeliner in snow and I'm very excited about them! Did anyone else get anything for this sale?


----------



## GabrielleB (Apr 7, 2014)

stilla liquid line
  stilla liquid lipstick

   both amazing/both last forever!


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Jun 13, 2014)

Kitten is a must. All their eyeliner formulas are also amazing so definetely check them out


----------



## sagehen (Jun 14, 2014)

I just grabbed a little palette called Not So Nude (I think) and I was very satisfied with it. I love Stila's neutrals.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 14, 2014)

Sheer Color TM. 
  In the Light/Naturaleyes palette. It's the first palette I've ever hit pan on 
  Prime Pot in Taffy. 
  Single eyeshadow in Puppy.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 14, 2014)

Stila Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liner. 
  I cannot recommend these enough. The color selection is insane, and unlike my beloved UD eyeliners they don't need to be sharpened!!!!!!


----------



## Jumping Mice (Jun 25, 2014)

My favorite Stila product is my HG smudgestick in Stingray. It's the darkest and most opaque black eyeliner I've used, it goes on smoothly and it stays on all day. I like their lip glazes too and I love the sets, but I personally wouldn't pay full price for them mostly because the sets and sales are a better deal.  I don't like Stila's mascaras, I've tried several and I'm just never amazed by them. I don't mind that the ones I've used are very wet formulas but they just don't do anything that a mediocre drugstore mascara can't do.  Does anyone know when the semi-annual Warehouse sale is happening? I know it happens around June but I have not read anything about it anywhere.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

Smudge stick eyeliner in Stingray.

  Colorbalm lipstick in Ali and Valentina. 

  I also love love love the palettes/gift sets I bought around the holidays. I bought ALL the holiday collections from 2013. At the time I had like no makeup and was rebuilding my stash from nothing. Now I have eyeshadow in virtually every shade.


----------



## neferten21 (Aug 24, 2014)

LOVE the Stila stay all day liquid liners! Now that they have expanded their color range, I am in heaven! The black is super dark, non-glossy and stays on my crazy oily lids!


----------



## issy (Aug 24, 2014)

stila mahogany  et kittne eyeshadows


----------



## Jumping Mice (Aug 27, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I also love love love the palettes/gift sets I bought around the holidays. I bought ALL the holiday collections from 2013. At the time I had like no makeup and was rebuilding my stash from nothing. Now I have eyeshadow in virtually every shade.


  The sets are so great, you can try out a bunch of stuff without feeling crappy if you don't like something because they are usually inexpensive compared to their permanent and standard-sized products and I don't feel that the quality suffers. My favorite sets are the lip glazes, I can't justify $22 for a single one because they aren't my favorite formula and the colors aren't _that_ unique. Being a gloss junkie, I also don't want to have to commit to a gloss because of it's short shelf-life. The sets make great gifts and I'm glad Ulta let's you pick and choose too. You just really can't ask for more!   Has anyone looked at the 20th Anniversary collection? The packaging is lovely, it looks so sexy and luxurious. The Mind palette is nice but I feel like it's too similar to the In The Know palette.


----------



## Leah Vandenberg (Aug 27, 2014)

the still stay all day liners are amazing! i use the black one everyday to wing out my liner.
  also love the fun colored liners.
  The stay all day liquid lipsticks are also really amazing from them!
  I have not tried much still but those new palettes look really gorgeous...


----------



## beachyt (Aug 28, 2014)

My only real must have from Stila, apart from Kitten, is the Barbie collaboration they put out a few years ago. The packaging was so cute and the purple and blue liners were gorgeous!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 28, 2014)

I forgot to mention the stay all day liquid lipsticks and glosses!


----------



## jani308 (Sep 6, 2014)

Stila liquid lipsticks are the best


----------



## theevenstar (Sep 9, 2014)

lipgloss!


----------



## Chris08 (Sep 11, 2014)

stila kitten e/s is gorgeous


----------



## LvDelightful (Sep 29, 2014)

Those tie dye shadows were amazing to me I loved each one I got especially the neutrals.


----------



## Tammy Hope (Oct 1, 2014)

Kitten eyeshadow, Smudge Stick Waterproof Eye Liners, Magnificent Metals Foil Finish Eye Shadow in Metallic Pixie Dust and Vintage Black Gold.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 28, 2015)

jani308 said:


> Stila liquid lipsticks are the best


  I hear their lip stains are the best.


----------



## sagehen (May 13, 2015)

jani308 said:


> Stila liquid lipsticks are the best


  I like them too. I just got the Summer 2015 shades on a whim. I am thinking about putting them into rotation already. It would really brighten up the weather we are having.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

I took advantage of the 20% off and 16% ebates at the last second and pulled the trigger on the All-Day Liquid Lipsticks in Aria, Bella, and Como. I hope Bella and Como aren't _too_ bright. And Aria looks like it might be a dupe of my beloved Fashion Revival, or at least somewhere in the neighborhood. I'll definitely be getting a few more of these during the Sephora F&F or the next Stila sale, whichever comes first but Bella and Como are super summery colors and I didn't want to let the colors of the season pass me by! I hope Stila continues to release seasonal colors. I would love to see some vampier colors added to the range.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I took advantage of the 20% off and 16% ebates at the last second and pulled the trigger on the All-Day Liquid Lipsticks in Aria, Bella, and Como. I hope Bella and Como aren't _too_ bright. And Aria looks like it might be a dupe of my beloved Fashion Revival, or at least somewhere in the neighborhood. I'll definitely be getting a few more of these during the Sephora F&F or the next Stila sale, whichever comes first but Bella and Como are super summery colors and I didn't want to let the colors of the season pass me by! I hope Stila continues to release seasonal colors. I would love to see some vampier colors added to the range.


  I did the same My coupon was for  25% off though.. I got 3 colors. Como, Fiery and Beso. Couldn't make up my mind on the reds so I took a page from the @Medgal07 handbook and got both. You will love Aria. Every time I wear it people ask me what I have on.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I did the same My coupon was for  25% off though.. I got 3 colors. Como, Fiery and Beso. Couldn't make up my mind on the reds so I took a page from the @Medgal07 handbook and got both. You will love Aria. Every time I wear it people ask me what I have on.


  25% off!!! [email protected] you fancy! 

  I will get Fiery at some point but since I have the Sephora Cream Lip Stain in Absolutely Red I figured it could wait. Fiery looks deeper though but I had to prioritize the color selection. I hope I love Aria and I can't wait to try Como. 

  Did you get anything else in addition to the lip sticks? I see that there is a lot of love for the Stila eye liners in here. I'll have to stock up when one of their bigger sales rolls around.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 19, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> 25% off!!! [email protected] you fancy!
> 
> I will get Fiery at some point but since I have the Sephora Cream Lip Stain in Absolutely Red I figured it could wait. Fiery looks deeper though but I had to prioritize the color selection. I hope I love Aria and I can't wait to try Como.
> 
> Did you get anything else in addition to the lip sticks? I see that there is a lot of love for the Stila eye liners in here. I'll have to stock up when one of their bigger sales rolls around.


  Girl I have way too many eyeliners and only two eyes. LMAO! I do have quite a bit of their Smudgestick Waterproof Eye Liners. For some reason I like them better than the liquid liner ones. But in this order I only got lip product. My sister has been after me to get the Sephora Cream Lip Stain in Absolutely Red she swears by it. I also have a cousin that swears by Beso. Maybe my next trip to Sephora they will finally have it in stock! If you want swatches of the liners I have just let me know.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 19, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Girl I have way too many eyeliners and only two eyes. LMAO! I do have quite a bit of their Smudgestick Waterproof Eye Liners. For some reason I like them better than the liquid liner ones. But in this order I only got lip product. My sister has been after me to get the Sephora Cream Lip Stain in Absolutely Red she swears by it. I also have a cousin that swears by Beso. Maybe my next trip to Sephora they will finally have it in stock! If you want swatches of the liners I have just let me know.


  Don't we all need more eyes, faces and lips for our hoards of makeup. Le sigh. 

  I might have to take you up on that lip liner offer at some point, lemmings are the last things I need right now 

  Absolutely Red wears great, even through drinking, but it will slide away once you start eating something, which is not the end of the world but as you know those Stila suckers stay locked down through drinks, dinner and dessert. So if you have Besso I say why bother with the Sephora? I'd just get the shades that are unique to Sephora, like Polished Purple and get yourself something else pretty with that $13.


----------



## YarahFlower (May 20, 2015)

Picked up some of the new stila summer collection from Sephora! I thought I was going to HATE the new Aqua glow watercolor blushes, but my initial thoughts on them have me so loving them!!!! The bronzer is a very smooth and creamy powder! I got the shade Medium.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Top swatch: Rosewater Bottom swatch: Water Blossom


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2015)

My Stila All-Day Liquid Lipsticks arrived today! I got Aria, Bella and Como. Aria is beautiful but not a dupe for Fashion Revival (which is almost a relief because I have a BU of FF). Bella is super bright! Like almost neon, which is fine but I'm having problems applying it evenly. I wonder if that is just a problem with these types of colors and pigmented lips because I had the same issue with Sephora's Forever Fuchsia… Using a lip brush is a must.

  I'm going to try it with a lip pencil and primer to see if I can get better results. I think it's just a matter of figuring out the application tricks. I certainly hope it works out because it is a beautiful color but it is super bold! Como is pretty bold to but not the statement that Bella is. 

  ETA: I feel like maybe I look like a clown in Bella, but I'm not entirely sure...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 23, 2015)

I just wanted to add that I am having much more success with Como in terms of application. It's just a matter of going slow with the applicator and applying a little at a time in small swipes. Lining the lips with the product helped too but I think an actual lip liner is going to make all the difference with a shade like this. It might be time to use that 25% NXY coupon but I really don't want to order more stuff right now. Le sigh.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 23, 2015)

I got mine on Friday and I have yet to try them on the lips. On my hand Fiery and Beso look almost exactly alike. Fiery is slightly darker than Beso I'm still keeping it though. I think I will give my mother Beso. Now Como she is lovely. I'm going to wear her tomorrow.


----------



## sagehen (May 23, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got mine on Friday and I have yet to try them on the lips. On my hand Fiery and Beso look almost exactly alike. Fiery is slightly darker than Beso I'm still keeping it though. I think I will give my mother Beso. Now Como she is lovely. I'm going to wear her tomorrow.


 Can you try on lips first? When you wear it Fiery is much warmer than Beso. YMMV but they look different on.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got mine on Friday and I have yet to try them on the lips. On my hand Fiery and Beso look almost exactly alike. Fiery is slightly darker than Beso I'm still keeping it though. I think I will give my mother Beso. Now Como she is lovely. I'm going to wear her tomorrow.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sagehen*
> 
> ...


  So wait what is the difference again? Fiery is darker and warmer (more orange toned) and Beso is a deeper red?

  Also I took a selfie of myself wearing Aria and ALL of my friends asked me what the shade was.


----------



## sagehen (May 25, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> So wait what is the difference again? Fiery is darker and warmer (more orange toned) and Beso is a deeper red?  Also I took a selfie of myself wearing Aria and ALL of my friends asked me what the shade was.


 IME, Fiery is brighter and warmer. I will grab them when the sun comes up and compare on my face.


----------



## sagehen (May 25, 2015)

OK, I tried to take pics but we have no sun today and with flash, you really couldn't see the fine differences, however, my photographer (read: DH lol - he was determined to make it work) noticed the difference and his comments mirror mine, that Fiery is brighter and warmer, and Beso is darker and more blue-based. He called it more of a classic red. And just for kicks, Venezia is way brighter and looks like it has a white base. Stila describes it as bright red but I want to say it is a neon orange-red. What do y'all think?


----------



## Erica53094 (May 30, 2015)

Stila e/s kitten. Just picked up the kitten all over shimmer duo and it's very pretty. Soft glow!


----------



## NewChick10 (Jun 8, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Vandekamp* 




I hear their lip stains are the best.


   I picked up Como, Bella and Amalfi and I freakin love those colors.  They are so vibrant.  You will love Como way better that MLM.  Coma has the funk in it lol.  Those newly formulated colors are in the new tubes with the gold tops and there were only five released.  They have the old ones in old packaging too at sephoria but I will just wait for the new formula ones.  I want to try Fiery next.  It looks red but many say it does not look red.


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

Stila convertible color in lilium!


----------



## forqpyne (Nov 15, 2015)

I am in love with the got inked liners and metal foil finish eyeshadows


----------

